# The watch forum and fundraiser (win watches) raffle



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

*Roll up roll up watches to be won *​*open to new and old worldwide watch forum members *​*Watches in this raffle have been donated by members *​*100% of the money raised will be donated to*​*great ormond street , British hart foundation , mental health foundation , battersea dog&cat rescue , keech cottage terminal ill kids and adults and the watch forum running costs *​*50/50 split between the fundraiser and up keep of the forum *​*the tickets are £5 each to be paid to myself via PayPal gift or Bt *​*and the sale of the ticket will continue until we have sold all 40 tickets at least * :thumbsup:​*the the winners will be pulled from a hat at random *​*first prize is a this lovely vintage yema 17 jewels automatic , genuine leather brown strap donated by Bruce *​*second prize is a sekonda 3508 chronograph new boxed donated by Roy *​*third prize services pocket watch mechanical movement Swiss made donated by iceblue*​*forth prize acctim 60273 radio controlled new boxed donated by Roy *​*some extra prizes have been added donated by miterant two hand made strap fifth and sixth prize *​​​​​​​


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

2 tickets for me please - pm me you BT details as and when .... long day tomorrow so might be late friday paying, if i don't get it sorted tonight.

good effort ^^^


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

One for me please Andy please pm PayPal.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

2 tickets to rotundus

1 ticket to bridgeman


----------



## Orange monster (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Andy il have 2 straight in my basket!!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> 2 tickets to rotundus
> 
> 1 ticket to bridgeman
> 
> 2 tickets to orange monster


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

2 for me too please. PM me the details :rltrlt:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I can afford two off my pension Andy, PM me your PayPal :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I will buy a ticket .

Cheers Martin


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > 2 tickets to rotundus
> ...


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Should be there now Andy, Friday is always busy for us, running our FRiday Dance sessions. :yes:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Cheers Mel

10 tickets sold and 30 tickets still available :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...





Iceblue said:


> Cheers Mel
> 
> 10 tickets sold and 30 tickets still available :thumbsup:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Count me in for *FIVE* tickets Andy and PM your details please - I thought I had them from your previous sales but apparently not.

Come on people let's get behind this and give it the push it deserves.

David


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> Count me in for *FIVE* tickets Andy and PM your details please - I thought I had them from your previous sales but apparently not.
> 
> Come on people let's get behind this and give it the push it deserves.
> 
> David


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Andy

Monies en route mate.

David


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Come on people let's get behind this and give it the push it deserves.*

Extra bump from me.

Everyone on this forum should be purchasing tickets for this, after all anyone of us may need these services.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2015)

the same watch.......... got to be worth a fiver............ITEM No: 331583737604 :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


plenty of tickets still avaliable :thumbsup:


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you

Glad to be apart of something great :taz:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well done Damo - who is our newest member. 17 tickets gone and 23 to go - if my maths is right!!!

Dig deep people and buy a couple of tickets.

David


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Two for me please and PM details ta


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

The money raised isnt just going to the charity it is also going to the running cost of the watch forum

roy has been working really hard to keep this place going so please feel free to buy as many tickets as you would like cheers guys


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

I'll have 2x tickets.

Please forward paypal details.

All worthy causes. :thumbsup: .

Martin.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

2 tickets to rotundus

1 ticket to bridgeman

2 tickets to orange monster

2 tickets to scottswatches

1 ticket to Martinzx

2 tickets to Mel

5 tickets to DJH584

2 tickets to damo08

2 tickets to gpts

2 tickets to cold zero


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Put me down for two., can you PM me your PP address.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> 1 ticket to bridgeman
> 
> 2 tickets to orange monster
> 
> ...


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Come one people 21 gone and 19 to go - yes I'm back to give this thread a shameless bump for worthy causes.

David


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

hi, put me down for a ticket. Can you pm your PayPal details please. Cheers.

jamie


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I want one.............................. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2015)

now its warming up :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > 1 ticket to bridgeman
> ...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


erm , the ghost in the machine seems to have nobbled my tickets :wacko:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

15 tickets reaming and two hand made leather strap have been donated to the prize list :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Final bump before I retire for the night - yes the nuisance is back :biggrin:

By my maths 27 tickets sold with a MINIMUM of 13 to go.

Come on people give this a bit of a push and let's make this a success for worthwhile causes.

David


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> Final bump before I retire for the night - yes the nuisance is back :biggrin:
> 
> By my maths 27 tickets sold with a MINIMUM of 13 to go.
> 
> ...


+ 1 :thumbsup: .........you should be on commision David :tongue:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

> DJH584 said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...


Ha ha - like your style Bruce but not a chance on that one :biggrin: 
However what I will say is this. IF I win any of the prizes, then that prize will be put up on the forum for sale and any proceeds from that sale will be given to Andy's (Iceblue) charity.

And I am a man of my word, you can trust me on that one.
So yes this is the final bump for tonight from me - ROLL ROLL UP GET YER RAFFLE TICKETS HERE!!!!

Night folks.

David


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> > DJH584 said:
> >
> >
> > > +1
> ...


Good man :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll have two tickets please mate - PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Davey P said:


> I'll have two tickets please mate - PM sent :thumbsup:


if Davey P has two tickets he will win 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes - jammy soandso!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha ha, I don't think even my luck would stretch that far mate :laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Evening folks

29 tickets sold with a minimum of 11 to go before the raffle can take place.

So please dig into your watch funds a little bit and purchase at least one ticket.

Regards

David


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Down to the last 11 tickets :toot: once there gone the draw will commence :thumbsup:


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Totally missed this thread - four tickets for me please. I'll pm for payment details.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


only 7 tickets remain :toot:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shameless bump for this so that it appears in your new content listing.

Come on people only 7 tickets left and then this raffle can get underway - and I still stand by word!!!!

David


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> Shameless bump for this so that it appears in your new content listing.
> 
> Come on people only 7 tickets left and then this raffle can get underway - and I still stand by word!!!!
> 
> David


its not a shameless bump so here`s another one BUMP !


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll take 1 please Andy

PM me you paypal addy

Brooksy


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I'll take whatever is left 

Just PM me an address and i'll sort payment. Always happy to donate money to Battersea dog and cat


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Now Roy has reinstated our locations, I am VERY surprised to see that no one outside GB has apparently contributed to this. Do we not have international/European members anymore?

Courtesy of brooksy - well done sir - there are now only SIX tickets left.

So one very shameless bump for this worthwhile charity raffle before I hit the sack.

EDIT - hot off the press - hughlie is taking the remainder - and well done to your sir.

Up to you now Andy.

Night all.

David


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2015)

good luck everyone, its just a pity you cant all win, you all stepped up which in some way is worth more than the money, give it a couple of months and i will give Andy something quite special to sell/raffle so keep your eyes open :yes:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

A couple of nice pieces there  Glad to donate.

Not to mention I was being guilt tripped by this one....










Do it for the little homeless cardboard box kittens she implored


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

hughlle said:


> A couple of nice pieces there  Glad to donate.
> 
> Not to mention I was being guilt tripped by this one....
> 
> ...


awww. Pud pud

Let's get this show on the road


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

hurry up hurry up !!! I want to see what Davey has won !

artytime:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

:toot: it looks as If all the ticket may have been sold awaiting payment on them once done will update every one :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Payment made. Lady luck never seems to like me gambling my monies, but lets roll


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

DJH584 said:


> Now Roy has reinstated our locations, I am VERY surprised to see that no one outside GB has apparently contributed to this. Do we not have international/European members anymore?
> 
> David


Maybe you should read all the post before making assumptions artytime: artytime:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

just awaiting a few tickets to be paid for but all going well will make the draw on friday night around 8pm :thumbsup:

i would like to say thanks to bruce , roy , milterant for there donations and *DJH584* for his support and everbody else who helps and bought a ticket

every penny really does help and a massive thank you to the watch forum from the charitys that will benifit :thumbsup:


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

Andy / All

I am stuck at work and paypal does not recognise the computer I am on AND wishes to make an automated telephone call (Which I cannot accept at work)

I will be home about 7pm and will do it then...sorry

Brooksy


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

brooksy said:


> Andy / All
> 
> I am stuck at work and paypal does not recognise the computer I am on AND wishes to make an automated telephone call (Which I cannot accept at work)
> 
> ...


no probs buddy no probs cheers


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

Andy / All

Thank you for your patience, all done

Brooksy


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Andy / All
> 
> Thank you for your patience, all done
> 
> Brooksy


Well done sir!!! Roll on tomorrow evening!!

David


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

And so the draw will take place tonight just before 8pm the draw will be done in reveres from 6th down to 1st place

roy has kindly donated 20% back to my charity fundraiser so 30% has gone to running cost of the watch forum and 70% has gone to the charity fundraiser

http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fundraiser-web/fundraiser/showFundraiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=AndrewGriffiths5

so I work like to thanks Roy (the boss) for his donation of prizes , Bruce for you kind donation of first price and miterant for your donation of the strap and every member that has help push the raffle and purchased a ticket

good luck every one


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

:watch: :watch: :watch: ........... :laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Drum roll please .................................................

in 6th place and winner of the Star Wars leather strap is ...............................


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

and ....


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm idly trying to mentally recalculate my odds of winning. I think I need another beer! Maths, ugh.

Icecube is such a tease


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

hughlle said:


> I'm idly trying to mentally recalculate my odds of winning. I think I need another beer! Maths, ugh.
> 
> Icecube is such a tease


icecube is an american rapper, when did he get involved :rofl:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm idly trying to mentally recalculate my odds of winning. I think I need another beer! Maths, ugh.
> ...


American rapper, American software company. Conspiracy? I use Microsoft surface computers, and the onscreen keyboard and autocorrect are just painful


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

And in 5 th place winner of the brown leather strap



And winner of the acctim watch 4th place goes to


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

no davey as yet - this is an outrage ! artytime:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

In third place winner of the services pocket watch



And in second place and winner of the sekonda watch


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

C'mon davey.

davey davey davey !


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

And winner of the first price yema watch is



may I say a massive thank you too everyone (sorry Davey p) and please if the winners could pm me your address then I can arrange postage cheers Andy


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

its davey i feel sorry for ...

artytime:


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh..my...word! Woo hoo! What a prize! Thank you to Roy, Iceblue and Bruce.


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

Congratz to all the winners

and thank you very much


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good god I actually won something!!! Congratulations to everyone else who also won a prize and my commiserations to those who didn't - but hey, it is all for worthwhile causes.

Now I said in a previous post that I am a man of word in that any prize that I won would be put up for sale and the proceeds of that sale are to go to Andy's charity fundraiser.
I stand by my word.

*ANDY (Iceblue) - would you be so kind as to put that watch up for sale in the sales forum please. All proceeds of that sale are to go to your charity fundraiser.*

To everyone who took part in this, well done all of you for doing so. However I make an apology to all of you for being a right royal pain in the backside for pushing this.
But I will justify that attitude by saying not one of us will ever know until it happens as to whether or not we will need the help of one of those charities - either for ourselves or one of our loved ones.

And to those of you who took part in either contributing the prizes or purchasing the tickets, well done. You should be proud of yourselves for your participation as, no doubt, Andy is as well. I know that I am.

Regards people.

David


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> Good god I actually won something!!! Congratulations to everyone else who also won a prize and my commiserations to those who didn't - but hey, it is all for worthwhile causes.
> 
> Now I said in a previous post that I am a man of word in that any prize that I won would be put up for sale and the proceeds of that sale are to go to Andy's charity fundraiser.
> I stand by my word.
> ...


so true David..."there but for the grace of God go all of us" :yes:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bruce - so very true indeed.

David


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners.

Brooksy and Damo08 please PM me Yours postage details. I'll send the straps to You today.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> its davey i feel sorry for ..


Gutted... absolutely gutted.....

:laugh:


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

bloody hell, actually won something! thank you Andy & Pavel


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Well done all...-)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:sadwalk: for me, but :toot: to the winners! Well done guys!

and a big "Gracias Amigo" for organising the competition/raffle :yes:


----------



## Orange monster (Aug 20, 2015)

cheeky swap the service pocket watch for the yema lol well done iceblue cheers buddy


----------



## Orange monster (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheers iceblue. Got the pocket watch threw the post. I've been trying to do some research on the pocket watch but can't really find much out on it just that services went bust in 2002. Anybody know what year or model etc.

Thanks


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

No probs this is going to be funny Mach the moderater who loves seiko monsters lol is the man who knows a thing or two about services watches etc

but when he see,s he has a message in his pm box from Orange monster he is going to be well happy :thumbsup:


----------



## Orange monster (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheers iceblue but I think I'm lucky enough not to be banned for even saying orange monster. Lol il try and pm him to get more info

thanks again


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

It may be worth posting in the pocket watch section if any one could give you some info I can add a photo for you once you have posted :thumbsup:


----------



## Orange monster (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheers iceblue maybe 1 day il get the hang how to post pics. I have opened a new topic in the pocket watch section thanks again


----------

